# Trolling: lead line or Dipsy or other?



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

What would you guys choose.

The trout (rainbow and cutts) are usually between 10 to 25 feet deep when I fish the lake. For the most part, they hang at 15 feet. I have an aluminum boat with an electric trolling motor and fish finder. 

I was leaning toward a dipsy. I like the fact that I can buy a trolling setup with a linecounter. 

I read that lead core line requires a big reel and seems more cumbersome to me. 

I don't think I would need a down rigger as the fish are never below 25 feet when I am there. 

I have never trolled before so your advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely a downrigger. The problem with a dipsy is you still have it inbetween you and the fish, this gives the fish a point of leverage you wont have with a simple lure dragging behind a downrigger ball. Also with lead line, depth is dependant on several factors like length of line out, boat speed etc etc. You just dont know for sure how deep you are with anything other than a downrigger.


-DallanC


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Absolutely a downrigger. The problem with a dipsy is you still have it inbetween you and the fish, this gives the fish a point of leverage you wont have with a simple lure dragging behind a downrigger ball. Also with lead line, depth is dependant on several factors like length of line out, boat speed etc etc. You just dont know for sure how deep you are with anything other than a downrigger.


I agree. I don't like fishing with lead core line. You can't even feel the fish on the other end of the line unless it's a real whopper. On the other hand, if you don't care about the fight and you just want to catch fish...Lead core works really, really well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lead core would likely be cheaper than a down rigger and you can have a pretty good idea of the depth you are running and duplicate the success. With lead core you really don't feel a fish if you are running pop gear but with most dodger spoon combo's you will. It works really well with some floro and a triple teaser lure as well. Good luck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They're all great ways to fish. Dipsey Divers and lead core are cheap ways to get down deep. I always liked lead core line fishing; it's not complicated and works great for that 25-foot deep stuff you are talking about. 

But in today's world of crowded lakes a downrigger keeps your gear under the boat (more or less).

I'd vote for downrigging being tops, but it's the most expensive and the most complicated. Fishing should not be complicated.


What about wireline fishing? Never hear anything about that anymore. I remember when the Utah state record mac was caught on wireline. I couldn't make wireline rods fast enough. Their popularity lasted only a couple of years. Too complicated and you needed a lot of lake behind the boat free of other trollers.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> What about wireline fishing? Never hear anything about that anymore. I remember when the Utah state record mac was caught on wireline. I couldn't make wireline rods fast enough. Their popularity lasted only a couple of years. Too complicated and you needed a lot of lake behind the boat free of other trollers.


You "made" rods??? Roller guides? Nothing builds Popeye like forearms, than holding the short stick with steel line, pass after pass... I would LOVE to put in an order on one of those!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > What about wireline fishing? Never hear anything about that anymore. I remember when the Utah state record mac was caught on wireline. I couldn't make wireline rods fast enough. Their popularity lasted only a couple of years. Too complicated and you needed a lot of lake behind the boat free of other trollers.
> ...


Uh...yes...yes....I agree...and order now and I can have it built by 2018. 

I'll post a wireline rod in the "Equipment" section.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Ton_Def, check out:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's pretty crafty thread work, goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks.

Geeze, I didn't want to post a picture, I wanted to post the link to the thread:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=36333


----------

